# MSI Slow payments



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

I have been with MSI for about 5 years. They have always paid on a 60 day cycle. The last 2 checks have been over 90 days and now they owe me for a WO back on February 15. I have emailed without any responses. I'm beginning to worry that MSI is having problems. Anyone else having issues with getting paid?


----------



## pchile9 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes, I've had problems with MSI payment. Last pay was for work in January 2018. They've not responded to any requests about payment. I'm ready to get the lawyer on their ass.


----------



## Inspectorgadget (Sep 28, 2015)

Way are people not filing liens on properties for? What are your businesses terms for payment? Sounds like you need to send MSI a W-4 and then contact your state labor board about it, as they are treating you like a employee. Prepare for another insolvent company to file bankruptcy this year.


----------



## REPAIRPRO30 (Feb 24, 2017)

they actually gotten a little better with the checks. I agreed they were always on time with checks until last year this year is been a mess. What I do is I stop all work orders when I reach certain amount of $$. And I don't complete any more work until I get the check. it is what it is you have to do what you have to do. Don't allow them to owe too much on you just in case some weird line NFN happens you don't have too big of loss.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

brooks said:


> I have been with MSI for about 5 years. They have always paid on a 60 day cycle. The last 2 checks have been over 90 days and now they owe me for a WO back on February 15. I have emailed without any responses. I'm beginning to worry that MSI is having problems. Anyone else having issues with getting paid?


Reported on their insolvency a month ago


----------



## Pres_know_it_all (Jul 8, 2018)

I've never had any issues. If you turn in quality work and on time and have good communication they treat you right.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Pres_know_it_all said:


> I've never had any issues. If you turn in quality work and on time and have good communication they treat you right.


How long have you been in the preservation business?


----------



## Pres_know_it_all (Jul 8, 2018)

About 4 years. Long enough to deal with mcs, Lps, etc. Msi by far best one I've worked for


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Pres_know_it_all said:


> I've never had any issues. If you turn in quality work and on time and have good communication they treat you right.


People i gather info from on them...solid as they come...when this gal says there is an issue folks should tread lightly and be careful...
Just sayin'


----------



## STP (Dec 1, 2018)

Did you ever get paid? I am still waiting on pay and need some advice as to how to move forward. Thanks


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

STP said:


> Did you ever get paid? I am still waiting on pay and need some advice as to how to move forward. Thanks


If your contract payment clause is in violation you should start looking at measures to protect you & your business


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

We also have been waiting for almost 120 days for payment. Already got screwed and had to sue NFN and file for all monies owed to the New Jersey Bankruptcy courts. Really worried about the MSI delay in payment. We have various emails stating what good work we do, so that has nothing to do with it. Was told today that they are running behind. When we don't get paid by a company, we not only sue the company, we sue the VM who made the phone calls, promises, emails stating we would be paid and so on. We have proven more than once that he or she knew the company they were working for was in trouble and still sent us out to do the work, this is fraud and theft of services.


----------



## brooks (Jan 15, 2014)

I started this thread. Some people said it must be something I did and that is why I wasn't being paid. 
I threatened to lien one of the properties in question and was sent a check about 2 weeks later. But this was also before everyone else seemed to be having problems being paid. 
I always felt that MSI was one of the good companies to do business with. Now I won't ever do business with them again.


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

STP said:


> Did you ever get paid? I am still waiting on pay and need some advice as to how to move forward. Thanks


you may want to

Show them proof of the work
Proof of the completion
Proof it was within the guidelines
Proof of invoice
proof of when they said they would pay
Prove it 

follow up daily- emails and calls and be prepared not to get work from them. but do you really want to work with someone that isn't paying you? 

you may want to ask questions specifically and remind them of their agreement with you.


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

No, we have not been paid. We keep being told, " they are working on it."


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

No, we have not been paid. We keep being told, " they are working on it." We have provided proof in all the areas you suggested. I also have all photos for every job, all emails, all work orders, invoices, etc.


----------



## Wapitips (Oct 24, 2018)

We are looking at ALL areas in which to protect us. I have spoken to several Agencies ( have not mentioned MSI) because that is a last resort. Just have found out my options in each area if I have to go that route.


----------



## MAXTCEE (Mar 30, 2017)

They still owe us over 4k. We capped oir zones so were no longer doing work but were getting checks very slow process good luck


----------



## Bear (Nov 13, 2018)

Wapitips said:


> No, we have not been paid. We keep being told, " they are working on it." We have provided proof in all the areas you suggested. I also have all photos for every job, all emails, all work orders, invoices, etc.


Considering you have proof/documentation of what is being mentioned, 

Considering you have documentation of jobs,
Considering you have documentation of emails,
Considering you have documentation of work orders,
Considering you have documentation of invoices,
Considering the due date of payment has passed, 

*Are you willing to lose them as a client to collect what is owed? *

I'm off until after Christmas sometime. 

Merry Christmas - Matthew 1:23


----------

